# Lüfter für laufwerksschacht?



## Shmendrick (21. Februar 2011)

*Lüfter für laufwerksschacht?*

Ich suche ne Möglichkeit in einem oder 2 laufwärkschächten die bei mir frei sind Lüfter einbauen zu können.Geht darum das mein Pc in der Ecke steht und nicht viel möglichkeit habe von ausen Frischluft ins gehäuse zu bekommen.Da dachte ich mir wenn die Schächte schon frei sind warum nicht nutzen.

Wäre für Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für laufwerksschacht?*

ICh glaub, da gabs mal einen von Xigmatek:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Midgard Serie » Xigmatek 4in3 HDD Cage - black


----------



## ile (22. Februar 2011)

Da gibst genug Lösungen von Lian Li. Allerdings nur für 3 Schächte gleichzeitig.


----------



## Philipus II (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für laufwerksschacht?*

Als Behelfslösung taugen wohl auch Kabelbinder und Klebeband.


----------



## Krausi (22. Februar 2011)

Probier mal das Scythe Kama Bay, ich glaube das erlaubt einen 120mm dort einzubauen.. Wenn nicht, dann musst du basteln 

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Shmendrick (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für laufwerksschacht?*

Danke für die Antworten,das einzigste was wirklich funzt isn 3 Schacht system da kann ich wenigstens nochn Lüfter selbst bestimmen.Habs mir grad bei Caseking bestellt und noch ne neue Lüftersteuerung extern weill kein Platz sonst


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für laufwerksschacht?*

hey .. cool
mich würde interessieren was für eine Lüftersteuerung und welchen Bay Lüfter du nun genommen hast ??
Ich habe den von LianLi genommen und habe den Lüfter daraus gegen einen leistungsstärkeren ausgetauscht ... funtzt super und ist sehr schön anzusehen !!
Dazu habe ich die 3,5'' Lüftersteuerung Scythe Kaze Q genommen und CPU-Lüfter sowie den aus dem Laufwerk angesteckt !!

MLG O_Z




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shmendrick (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für laufwerksschacht?*

Also den Lian Li hab ich nicht bestellt,hab mir den Xigmatek 4in3 HDD Cage - black Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » HDD Montage-Kits » Xigmatek 4in3 HDD Cage - black und die Lüftersteuerung Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - NZXT » NZXT Sentry LXE external Touch-Screen Fan-Controller hier mußte was externes her da ich nur 4 Schächte habe.Stört mich aber net,mal was schickes aufm Tisch und ich seh die Lüfterdaten ohne unter Tischkrabbeln zu müssen

Werd aber den Lüfter wohl austauschen und mir nen be quiet! SilentWings PWM 120mm BQT T12025-LF-PWM holen der rennt unhörbar bei 1500U/Min auf der Graka.


----------

